# ranges setzen auf DB-Ebene



## noisebreath (20. Mrz 2009)

hi,

wir würdet ihr das realisieren. ich will datenbanktabelleneinträge ("sets") gerne mit anderen matchen, will aber nicht immer explizit für jedes set alle anderen sets per id-auflistung ansprechen muessen. Könnte ich sowas mit ner art range machen? wenn ja wie muesste ich das implementieren. kanns mir im moment nicht vorstellen dass es so einfach ist, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja ideen wie man das mit dem setmatching (bzgl der auswahl der sets) machen kann?

lg
noise


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mrz 2009)

wenn du die unverständliche frage zweimal postest bringt das auch keine besserung ;-)

formuliers anders...


----------



## noisebreath (20. Mrz 2009)

naja.. ich versuchs mal ^^

ich möchte verschiedene graphen matchen. die sind in der db abgelegt. jetzt mag es relevante grafen für den abgleich geben und irrelevante. ich überleg mir jetzt wie ich die db organisieren kann um das so intelligent wie möglich zu lösen. 
Ich könnte jetzt immer mit angeben hei nimm bitte relevante graphen aus der domain 1,2,3 und 4 oder es gibt vielleicht eine intelligentere Lösung in der ich nicht alle relevanten domains explizit angegeben werden muessen. 
Vielleicht gibt es die auch nicht ^^ 
ich wollte einfach mal wissen ob es da auch andere techniken für den lösungsansatz gäbe.

lg


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2009)

>> naja.. ich versuchs mal ^^

Dann aber in deinem ersten Thread! http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/80693-ranges-setzen.html


----------

